# Vote for Brian Cook!



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=294729

Vote Brian Cook for #41 on the NBA General board. Let's get Cook his rightful place as a top 50 player in the NBA today.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

:rofl: Are you serious?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=294729
> 
> Vote Brian Cook for #41 on the NBA General board. Let's get Cook his rightful place as a top 50 player in the NBA today.


 You're either B34C logged in as BH or just really really high


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Only three votes? This is absurd. Show some support for our star. There is no excuse for scrubs like Rashard Lewis and Kirk Hinrich receiving more votes.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Im voting for him until he cracks the top 50.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What about Radmanovic?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Only three votes? This is absurd. Show some support for our star. There is no excuse for scrubs like Rashard Lewis and Kirk Hinrich receiving more votes.


hm, dont you think that's a bit of homerism though? realistically, kirk hinrich is much much more valuable than brian.... and rashard lewis too.

in the end, i wouldn't vote for brian cook just because he's on the lakers. i would vote for him as the 41th best player because i thought he was (which he obviously isn't).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he isnt seriously thinking that he is the 41st best player. just trying to use the fanbase to beat the system


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That list is a joke. Cook should have been Top 20.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Rawse said:


> That list is a joke. Cook should have been Top 20.


You are kidding right? He should have been Top 3, only behind Wafer and Sasha by a small margin


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh: as dumb as it is i'd like to see u guys pull it off


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Voted.. and no I dont think he's Top 100 in the NBA so dont even try that, lol.. I'm just doing it so we can beat the system on a retarded poll


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Brian Cook makes Matt Bullard look like a white guy


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Voted for him


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

lol i was wondering wut was happening.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

lol i suggest u stop or else i do the same thing on the nets board and get every1 to vote for Jeff McInnis!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Jeff deserves it more if u ask me lol


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Steez said:


> Jeff deserves it more if u ask me lol


He got robbed last year 4 times:

1)Not making the All-Star team
2)Not winning MVP
3)Not making All-NBA team
4)Not winning DPOY

**** the stupid NBA!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hey steez, is that kobe kicking chris in the butt? hm, was it a serious thing or joking? looks like the lakers turned the ball over too..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Stupid Thread.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Stupid Thread.


 Why don't you go get banned or something?

Been there, done that eh?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why don't you go get banned or something?
> 
> Been there, done that eh?


:rofl:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bartholomew Hunt again.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We need more votes, the haters are taking over...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude its the ****ing offseason. Everyone needs to chill. 



I voted for cookie by the way.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cook all the way!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I love how Air Fly is whining in the thread. I guess he thinks the NBA is going to take the list after it's completed and make a Top 50 list based on BBB's Top 50. He's taking it WAY too seriously.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I love how Air Fly is whining in the thread. I guess he thinks the NBA is going to take the list after it's completed and make a Top 50 list based on BBB's Top 50. He's taking it WAY too seriously.


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Laker fans never fail to surprise me. :biggrin: 

I don't take it seriously, but when few people were voting for Krstic everyone laughed and asked the votes to be ignored.......so it should be same for Brian Cook. Since Krstic >> Cook.

Plus, half of Cook votes came from Laker fans.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bartholomew Hunt again.


That post been reported. However, go ahead play with the rep.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> That post been reported. However, go ahead play with the rep.


What the heck? Whats wrong with my post? All I did is say that I can't rep Mr. Hunt and that I thought his post was funny.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eternal said:


> He's taking it WAY too seriously.


This _is_ the guy who made a martyr out of himself (and continues to on a nearly-constant basis) over his standing on the Nets board.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

air fly is comical.. only 2nd to ballscientist :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> That post been reported. However, go ahead play with the rep.


I don't see anything wrong with what he did... Who are you to determine if he thought the post was funny?

I assure you that's nothing compared to all those rep threads, where you make a post and everyone reps you.. Rep = nothing.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL Lets vote for Cookie again hehe


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> LOL Lets vote for Cookie again hehe


Hee hee. 


Whatever. It's your time.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Just keep voting. He will be in the top 50.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't care anymore. lol

I won the battle. Brian Cook votes were disregarded and will continue to be till this top 50 players thing is over.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's sad that you ever cared.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> It's sad that you ever cared.



:rofl:

No kidding. At least I can post on the Nets board!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Eternal said:


> It's sad that you ever cared.


It's not about caring, it's about making sure certain people not making a mockery out of something that was/still going nicely. Thats all, and i wasn't alone just to let you know.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :rofl:
> 
> No kidding. At least I can post on the Nets board!


Oooh, by the way your joke about the Nets board is terrible coming from a moderator like you. All your **** been reported. So if i was you i wont keep up with those "taking cheap shots' comments.

I still can post here though, hope that sits well with you.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Oooh, by the way your joke about the Nets board is terrible coming from a moderator like you. All your **** been reported. So if i was you i wont keep up with those "taking cheap shots' comments.
> 
> I still can post here though, hope that sits well with you.


:boohoo:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why is he banned from the nets boards? hahahaha

and if the mods there banned him, doesn't that mean the mods here can give him the boot too?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> why is he banned from the nets boards? hahahaha
> 
> and if the mods there banned him, doesn't that mean the mods here can give him the boot too?


 Because he gets antsy from time to time.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

afobisme said:


> why is he banned from the nets boards? hahahaha
> 
> and if the mods there banned him, doesn't that mean the mods here can give him the boot too?


It wasn't the Mods, thats all you need to know. :biggrin: 

I'm a powerful person around here, look around and see how many people rocking my sigs... :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> I'm a powerful person around here



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You never cease to amaze me. Is this just your persona? Are you playing a great big joke on everyone and I'm one of many taking the bait? You BigAmare should have your very own forum to entertain all of us.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You never cease to amaze me. Is this just your persona? Are you playing a great big joke on everyone and I'm one of many taking the bait? You BigAmare should have your very own forum to entertain all of us.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> It wasn't the Mods, thats all you need to know. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm a powerful person around here, look around and see how many people rocking my sigs... :cheers:


Powerful? Haha nice one.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Powerful ...nice.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Powerful ...nice.


Why are you so obsessed with me, do you love me, then why are you rocking one of my post under your sig? Like i said, I'm powerful. I'm a big huge douchebag. I am wearing a dress as we speak..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> he isnt seriously thinking that he is the 41st best player. just trying to use the fanbase to beat the system


I guess some people can't take a joke. This thread has run its course and is now closed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Last one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:rofl: I almost forgot that guy AIRFLY...


----------

